# Cleaning a Titan ED655



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Bumped into this video. For those with Titan ED655 sprayers. Thought I'd post this since there isn't a lot of info available on this unit. Looks like useful info if you own one of these.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

There goes my hopes if having this as a rental


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Knobbe said:


> Bumped into this video. For those with Titan ED655 sprayers. Thought I'd post this since there isn't a lot of info available on this unit. Looks like useful info if you own one of these.


good instructional video. It shows how simple the machine is.
I can’t believe he takes it apart every time to clean… maybe because they were using poly? 

I usually just rinse the hopper thoroughly and then run about two hoppers of soapy water, until it sprays clear. That’s all I’ve been doing, but i only spray latex. I put a 25’ hose on, which doesn’t take long to run clear.

@MikeCalifornia- how do you clean the ed655? Is there a recommended way to clean the unite after normal use?


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ve got one for paints and primers and another for clears. 
We just clean the hopper with water thru them. Add a drop or 2 of oil to bearing on top when done. At some point they need to be rebuilt but it’s reasonably easy. Run 25’ hoses as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Don’t use WD40 instead of lightweight oil in a pinch or you will get cratering like I did one time,,,😞


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't take anything apart to clean the unit. Once in awhile I will pull the parts and soak them in krud kutter then put it all back together. But for normal cleaning and flushing of the unit, just water, its pretty fast.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Would you guys who use these diaphragm pumps say they give a better finish than a typical airless? (440, 395 etc..) Or are you using them more for ease of use with cleanup and what not .


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

For fine finishing they don't spit like a piston airless typically does. The pressure is more constant, since the diaphram is always moving the material. Ease of clean up is another great benefit as well. Also portability would be high on the list. I am spraying cabinets in an occupied house. Seven different areas in the house, plus outside where I have my tent spray booth to spray the doors and drawers. I am only using 25' of line, so I will pick up the sprayer and move into the house. With a piston unit, you would have a bucket that the pickup tube is in, so its not as easy to move. The hopper unit is nice, as I put a wet rag on top then the lid to make a nice seal.


----------

